# NE Florida mini rally??



## RigaRoo

Anyone interested?


----------



## mikeregas

When abd where?


----------



## blondmonkey777

I'm down never done one before but somthing in jax would be sweet


----------



## RigaRoo

I was trying to see who had interest.. When I had my Gheenoe the NE FL guys would meet up every couple months... It was great times... They still do... 

We can throw some ideas around, in the past we met up in vilano and had lunch on bird island and met a couple times in horseshoe creek.. 

Usually everyone signs up to bring something. Food, drinks, plates etc.. Then everyone fishes in the am and meets up for lunch... Cool to see everyone's face with a name and have a good time.


----------



## mmccull5

jacksonville is not a bad ride for me at all. i'm sure i could grab a couple more guys up here to to make the trip


----------



## pudding08

Only an hour from me and sounds like a good time!


----------



## RigaRoo

Looks like we have a good start... Let's look into dates and locations.. The food and beverage can come later...


----------



## blondmonkey777

Ft George sandbar is always a nice place to meet up


----------



## mirrocraft

I would love to meet up with the crew. I live in St Augustine. I am game for Jax or St. Augustine.


----------



## RigaRoo

Ok... Let's look at dates?? Last year we scheduled February and it was 75* the weekend before the one we scheduled... Our weekend highs in the. 40s*.... We still went... 

I think February/early march? Anyone think it should be sooner?


----------



## mmccull5

i vote for early march.. with several shad trips planned along with the miami boat show, free weekends in january and february and slim. 

regardless if that is the consensus or not, i plan on bringing the boat down as i have never fished jacksonville inshore.


----------



## RigaRoo

March sounds good, we should be out of the really cold weather at that point.


----------



## rashouri87

i'd be down in march.


----------



## Maverick904

Id be up for something depending on location.


----------



## man2000me

Got my boat, I'm game.


----------



## goon squad

Me too


----------



## Sean_Schlobohm

Hoping to pick up new(to me) skiff soon so I would be up for it


----------



## man2000me

So when is this rally... It's going to be nice and I'll be out this week... I'm game for some burgers, beer, and fishing.


----------



## jldriver

> So when is this rally... It's going to be nice and I'll be out this week... I'm game for some burgers, beer, and fishing.


x2


----------



## mmccull5

was thinking about fishing sapelo saturday but wouldn't mind making the additional drive down for a rally. need to escape savannah this weekend..


----------



## blondmonkey777

we need to set it up soon


----------



## RigaRoo

Let's land on a date.... Anyone??


----------



## mmccull5

> Let's land on a date....  Anyone??


in march? 15th, 16th or 23rd work with me.


----------



## RigaRoo

I may be able to pull the 23rd... 15 and 16 are out for me


----------



## Sean_Schlobohm

Got my shadowcast so Ill try to attend if close enough


----------



## blondmonkey777

Ft George let's set up something soon


----------



## RigaRoo

I'm headed down to Stuart this weekend... Could prob lock something in for an upcoming weekend.

Sundays are best for me... Ft. George or vilano? Vilano has that bird island and we can cook out there...


----------



## mirrocraft

I'm down with Vilano.


----------



## paint it black

Words of advice, choose a date and stick to it. You'll never get something together if you keep asking what days will work for everybody. Cause it'll never work out. Choose a date, and everyone will show up. We have done a few of these over the past few years and that was what made it happen.


----------



## RigaRoo

Thanks for the words of advice....


----------



## hype143

im down for this if it hasnt passed already haha.


----------

